# Will clomid regulate my period???



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,

i was wondering if anyone can help i was wondering if clomid will regulate my periods more? I normally take ovulation tests and work out from there when i should be due. Just i have been away this month and forgot to take them with me so i do not know if i ovulated or not and i dont know when i should test from. its only my 2nd cycle of clomid and my last cycle was 27 days should i expect it to be around roughly the same time.


----------

